# Suche: gutes PC Werkzeug-Set



## goliath (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hardware-Junkys 

Ich suche ein vernünftiges Werkzeug - Set für mich.

Am besten mit verschiedenen Schraubern.

Da hab ich auch direkt noch eine Frage dazu: Dürfen die Schrauber magnetisch sein ???

Praktischer wäre das  Aber kann man damit die Hardware (Motherboard o.ä.) schädigen wenn man damit in die Nähe von Bauteilen kommt ???

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß


----------



## Worm (20. Juni 2008)

Also mein Schraubenzieher ist Magnetisch, und mein PC funktioniert eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## Oliver (21. Juni 2008)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. 

Ich bin bei Reichelt.de fündig geworden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (21. Juni 2008)

goliath schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch direkt noch eine Frage dazu: Dürfen die Schrauber magnetisch sein ???


Das sollten sie besser sein.
Aber solangs ein magnetisierbares Material ist und man irgendwann mal 'ne kaputte Platte in die Finger bekommt, kann man das ändern 


goliath schrieb:


> Praktischer wäre das  Aber kann man damit die Hardware (Motherboard o.ä.) schädigen wenn man damit in die Nähe von Bauteilen kommt ???


Nein, eigentlich nicht.

Kauf dir aber kein Billig Schrott, kauf dir gleich was vernünftiges, damit wirst du dann ewig Freude haben!

Meine Schraubendreher sind idR auhc über 10 Jahre alt und immer noch recht brauchbar, haben aber auch entsprechend viel gekostet (der PH2 war irgendwas um 10 Mark oder so)...


----------

